# Upper Dinas Silica Mine, Powys, March '12



## Landsker (Mar 3, 2012)

Visited with cunning corgi, 

Background info

No 3 UPPER SILICA MINE The most extensive mine in the area, and the most recent, is found on the North bank of the Sychrhyd 200m upstream of Bwa Maen, and has three entrances which face the river, and a further ten on the northern side. The triple entrance is to the left of the bridge, and is the mine most frequented by cavers. This is probably the most extensive mine in the area. The upper series is practically a veritable huge chamber where the `Pillar and Stall' method of mining is well illustrated. This large chamber leads towards several alternative entrances in the side of the hill. The large entrance chamber can be followed to the right down dip for a short distance to the flooded section. However, to the left the huge Pillar and Stall chamber leads up dip for some distance only to drop down dip again onto a passage which runs across the whole length of the mine. Above this passage various `entrances' lead to the huge chamber while below is flooded.


1 One of many entrances





2 Carts





3





4





5







6





7





8





9 View from the Winch





10 Looking down, this was actually one hell of an incline





11 Getting Narrower





12 And we emerged and was greeted with this view


----------



## turner74 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pics they remind me of some old copper mines i used to venture in when i lived in the lakes many years ago .Your mine is dry i was waist deep in water in the ones i went into . The colours inside are amazing


----------



## Engineer (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice pics. Lower one next.


----------



## fallstern (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice. Photographing this must have been a pain in the arse, given the light conditions. The result is perfect though 
Reminds me of Ravenholm mines from Half-Life 2 somehow :-D


----------



## Landsker (Mar 4, 2012)

Engineer said:


> Nice pics. Lower one next.



Definitely! We did spend a while looking for it, but we must have walked past it!


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pics walsh! like the carts


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice mate had a conversation with him recently about explores above and his likening for below ground well done


----------



## night crawler (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice one walsh looks like you had a good time groveling round, not sure my knees would take it now.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2012)

Loving the colours. Is the colour balance of your camera correct or is that literally the colour down there? It's quite surreal!


----------



## Landsker (Mar 5, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Loving the colours. Is the colour balance of your camera correct or is that literally the colour down there? It's quite surreal!



That is the colour, you dont notice it as much when your in there but looking at the pictures it's much better!


----------

